# Spintech Catback Fitment Problems



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

*Kooks LT + High flow Cats + Spintech Catback*

Recently purchased and installed a used spintech 2.5" catback w/ X-pipe on my 2006 M6. Previously had the Kooks LT headers and highflow cats with stock catback. 

Car sounds great but I was hoping for a slightly deeper tone, maybe I'll switch to an H-pipe if I find someone locally who can make one up (cheap) or wants to trade for an X pipe. 

Drove it today without the rear pipes, I had it dump under the car, and wow was this beast loud! The cold start in the morning was awesome  This afternoon I put the pipes on and it is way more what I was hoping for. Loud outside, decent idle sound and also loud when at WOT. From inside the cabin the car sounds almost 'crotch rocket esque' but outside it sounds way meaner and WAY louder. Deep tones between 1000 rpm and 3500 rpm, screaming above 3500 rpm. 

Don't know how much power I gained, but SOTP power gain is ridiculous. I feel like I'm driving a jet at WOT. Stock cat back had some bent tubing which I never noticed before, so it definitely wasn't flowing as well as it should have been. Might have gained a few hp there.

My opinion: This set up is loud and higher pitched at WOT than a few other systems I've heard although I've only heard systems without longtubes.

The longtubes alone was also great, it was stealthy as hell. Very quiet until you romped on it, then it would sound mean. Now she sounds like a beast at idle :cool

If I get the H-pipe I'll update this posting.

P.S. Did take video but the audio was so poor I've decided not to post it.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah i have an h-pipe and spintech catback setup and youll probably like that better if ur lookin for a deeper tone. youll notice a difference in sound between 2500 to 4500 rms, the h-pipe has a more "rough" sound. its not as smooth as the x-pipe sounds but i LOVE it. good luck with it!


----------



## LittleGTO (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya im looking at the spintech exhaust but am not sure whats what really so sorry not trying too steal your post but if anyone has any advice on what i should be looking for please share.


----------

